# P0171 Code Help 2014 Cruze



## opalescenttides (Feb 18, 2020)

Couple questions here if anyone would be willing to help me. I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze and the other day my check engine light came on, so I took it to O'Reilly to do the free diagnostic's test. They came back with the code P0171: System Too Lean Bank 1 along with a list of probable components: Valve cover (most common fix with 752 people reporting it), Evap purge solenoid valve (second most common), engine intake mainfold, and the O2 sensor.
My car was initially running seemingly fine until the next day when it started making a high pitched whining sound, rocking and sputtering while idling (especially while I had the brake applied), and causing my touch screen to turn on and off whenever I touched the brake. I called the Chevy dealership I bought it from, today and let them know what was going on. They want me to bring it in, of course, so they can check it but want to do their own diagnostics on it and potentially charge me $125 for that alone, in the event that the issue isn't covered under my extended warranty (which expires in '22 or at 80,000 miles and my car has 42,618 miles on it currently).
Right now, given that I'm tight on money, I really don't want to get strapped with a diagnostics charge from the dealership on top of repairs, especially if it's an easy and inexpensive fix. I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem and what the solution was/cost? I want to go about this in a way that actually resolves the issue but doesn't fully land me in the poor house. I'm absolutely not savvy with car repairs in any way, myself.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

opalescenttides said:


> Couple questions here if anyone would be willing to help me. I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze and the other day my check engine light came on, so I took it to O'Reilly to do the free diagnostic's test. They came back with the code P0171: System Too Lean Bank 1 along with a list of probable components: Valve cover (most common fix with 752 people reporting it), Evap purge solenoid valve (second most common), engine intake mainfold, and the O2 sensor.
> My car was initially running seemingly fine until the next day when it started making a high pitched whining sound, rocking and sputtering while idling (especially while I had the brake applied), and causing my touch screen to turn on and off whenever I touched the brake. I called the Chevy dealership I bought it from, today and let them know what was going on. They want me to bring it in, of course, so they can check it but want to do their own diagnostics on it and potentially charge me $125 for that alone, in the event that the issue isn't covered under my extended warranty (which expires in '22 or at 80,000 miles and my car has 42,618 miles on it currently).
> Right now, given that I'm tight on money, I really don't want to get strapped with a diagnostics charge from the dealership on top of repairs, especially if it's an easy and inexpensive fix. I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem and what the solution was/cost? I want to go about this in a way that actually resolves the issue but doesn't fully land me in the poor house. I'm absolutely not savvy with car repairs in any way, myself.


Welcome Aboard!

A code P0171 may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 

The MAF (Mass Air Flow) Sensor is dirty or faulty Note: The use of "oiled" air filters may cause the MAF to become dirty if the filter is over-oiled. 
There is also an issue with some vehicles where the MAF sensors leak the silicone potting material used to protect the circuitry. 
There could be a vacuum leak downstream of the MAF sensor 
Possible cracked vacuum or PCV line/connection 
Faulty or stuck open PCV valve 
Failed or faulty oxygen sensor (bank 1, sensor 1) 
Sticking/plugged or failed fuel injector 
Low fuel pressure (possible plugged/dirty fuel filter!) 
Exhaust leak between engine and first oxygen sensor
Read more at: OBD-II DTC: P0171 System Too Lean (Bank 1)

I would at least clean the MAF with MAF cleaner first.





Read/watch this and all of the links in it.

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## opalescenttides (Feb 18, 2020)

Thank you so much for the response! I took it to the dealership today which was 20 minutes today and as soon as I got off the freeway, my exhaust started majorly smoking, so I pulled over and got it towed. It turns out it was absolutely a bad vacuum leak and on top of that one of the water pumps was also leaking badly. Luckily both were covered under my extended warranty as well as another warranty specific to the water pump issue, so I'm not having to pay a dime!


----------



## Momento Mori (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have been reading P0171 code repair recommendations in the forum, My understanding is that replacing intake manifold and valve cover gasket resolves the problem temporarily but not the cause, so the problem repeats itself with the passage of time. For the cars have vacuum leak problem, so long as unmetered air flows into the system, the symptoms continue to occur. 

Finding the unmetered air (if this is reason of the misfiring) is the right step, do you all agree? If yes, I plan to go with smoke test; in that as far as I research I figured that the smoke could be blown into brake booster as well as intake manifold. Please advise if any other recommendation. Thank you all


----------

